# Redneck Ferrari



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I love these old hot rods with a modern twist, a work of art ???? not every bodies cup of tea but I like it :yes:

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/FerrariPowered-Rambler-by_705013.htm?ref


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

he does amazing work, i love the orange 55 chevy, i love this stuff,probably due to movies like American graffiti and being brought up on burt reynolds movies lol, plus my uncle had a 69 mustang when i was 10 loved that car,

paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a car. One hell of a piece of engineering. :yes: But I'm afraid it is somewhat eclipsed by the guy's hat.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> and being brought up on burt reynolds movies lol
> 
> paul


Then you need one of these then. B)

http://www.yearone.com/yodnn/Home/tabid/54/Default.aspx


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > and being brought up on burt reynolds movies lol
> ...


i know mate there sweet, i still luster after a 69 dodge charger general lee thats my dream car, :cheers: yyyyyyyeeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa

paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> i know mate there sweet, i still luster after a 69 dodge charger general lee thats my dream car, :cheers: yyyyyyyeeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> paul


Nope the General is for hill billy faggots  what you need is a *68* in triple black, a mac, a 12 gauge pump and a driver


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> What a car. One hell of a piece of engineering. :yes: But I'm afraid it is somewhat eclipsed by the guy's hat.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep The hat is something else.

I could see myself doing that, a couple of acres and a barn in some backwater state, fixing up hot rods, shooting the odd pig and knocking back Bud Lite's as the sun sets on another day

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that it something special.

Just nice to see the comment about people bitching about the rarri's engine being a waste :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > What a car. One hell of a piece of engineering. :yes: But I'm afraid it is somewhat eclipsed by the guy's hat.
> ...


Me too, I'll buy the spread next door and perhaps test drive them for you, then we could have barbequed pork washed down with plenty of Bud/Smirnoff whilst putting the world to rights whilst being waited on hand and foot by some of your "voluptuous Eastern European friends". :cheers: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been to a lot of big Hot Rod Shows in the States. I used to go to something just about every other weekend. The best one is the annual LA Roadsters show I was gobbsmacked not only at the quality of some of the cars on show but the quantity. I also did a bit of drag racing in a hire car one time I was there. Some of these TV shows like Boyd Coddington's or the West Coast Chopper guy made them look like clowns but having seen a few of their finished cars and bikes they are amazing. Even just turning up at a burger joint on a Friday night and the car park would be filled with some stunning cars.

http://laroadsters.com/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


No problem when do we leave

:lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > i know mate there sweet, i still luster after a 69 dodge charger general lee thats my dream car, :cheers: yyyyyyyeeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


yeah the assassins charger in bullet was sweet, ive watched the chase so many times,but im a bit of a hill billy at heart lol,although a 68 gt500KR is top of my muscle list,

paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


As soon as I can get the 710 to lie down in the hole I've dug under the patio. h34r: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No Smirnoff though, in keeping with our new surroundings it will need to be this :cheers:










and this










And the waitress










and with a bit of luck she'll bring a friend


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Booking the tickets now. :drool:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm kind of thinking I might start with one of these Factory Five's at the back of my barn


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm kind of thinking I might start with one of these Factory Five's at the back of my barn


Now that is pure class.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm also liking the look of this sort of thing

Could definitely get a few cases of Four Roses in the back of this and think of the money I would save in designer shirts and jeans, a couple of white tee's, a pair of Levi's, Raybans and you'd be set B)


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Booking the tickets now. :drool:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


me too :cheers:

paul


----------

